# Salomon Synapse wide vs Dialogue wide



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello people,

After getting some help from the legend Wiredsport, Ive found I need wide boots!

My options are either the Salomon Synapse wide or the Salomon Dialogue wide.

Salomons website rates the Flex of the Synapse wide as 8 and the dialogue as 6.

I currently ride in Burton Imperials, on a Yes PYL, with Now Drives.

Does anyone know which boot would be closest to the Imperials in flex? Im assuming the Synapse?

Any feed back about either boot would be great!

Cheers


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not sure what kind of boot the Imperials are but the Synapse are fairly stiff and the Rulers are quite soft. The Rulers are slightly wider, perhaps very slightly shorter for the same size. They both use a speed lace system. 

I had them both at home and tried them on repeatedly side by side. (Feet measure 243mm long and 94mm wide or so from my memory.) Coming from a stiffer boot I was definitely not happy with the Rulers and went with the Synapse. I could probably fit a half size smaller, but they don't make a Synapse that small. In the 12 or so days I've had in this crappy season the boots have only packed out a little bit.

Edit: sorry, I wasn't paying much attention because the wide boot discussion is usually the Synapse v. Ruler. I did not try on the Dialogues because I knew I wanted the stiffer of the two between the Salomons. I would expect the Dialogue to be similar to the Ruler, but can't speak from experience.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the Synapse wide sz.9 and it is quite stiff for a couple of weekends, but it is broken in now though it is still pretty stiff. I like this boots a lot and it pairs well with my Flow fuse binding. I hope someday Salomon makes a wide boot in a BOA version:wink:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

t21 said:


> I hope someday Salomon makes a wide boot in a BOA version:wink:


Me too. I know many people don't like the Boa, but I am never satisfied with speed laces. There is just so much damn lace and it is still difficult to adjust. I just end up cranking it down anyway.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers for the input.

I've had Rulers too. The Imperials are noticeably stiffer than the Rulers. I much rather the Imperials!

It sounds like the Dialogue/Synapse flex might be similar to the Ruler/Imperial.

Has anyone had both Salomon boots?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Hate to bring up an old thread. But for my type of feet size these 2 were suggested in buying. 
I'm 25.4 CM length or 7.5 inch and 9.8 CM or about 3.9 inch width.
On the mondo scale I'm considered a E wide. 

How are the lacing system holding up? 
I've read a couple of reviews and some people said that the quick lacing system on these Solomon keeps coming loose. 

That would be a deal breaker IMO. Not sure if Solomon improved their quick lacing system. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Hate to bring up an old thread. But for my type of feet size these 2 were suggested in buying.
> I'm 25.4 CM length or 7.5 inch and 9.8 CM or about 3.9 inch width.
> On the mondo scale I'm considered a E wide.
> 
> ...


Give K2 Maysis/Thraxis a try. Mine are working great for me though they are sized 0.5 too big so I have x bars from the start. They were dirt cheap so I don't mind the work.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Give K2 Maysis/Thraxis a try. Mine are working great for me though they are sized 0.5 too big so I have x bars from the start. They were dirt cheap so I don't mind the work.


What are X bars? 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

2by2handsofblue said:


> What are X bars?
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


It was something like this:

https://www.tognar.com/ankle-wrap-pads-pair/


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Would be interested in this too. Its very hard to find any information about salomon boots.
In the store nearby they had the hifi the lofi and the malamute.
Malamute is stiff as hell feels almost like a skiboot that one would be too stiff for me.
The synapse is rated just a tad under the malamute on salomons site so i would be worried that it will be too stiff for me even though i like more supportive boots but could maybe be too restrictive since i like doing park laps too.
The hifi on the other hand is really soft so this one offers very little support and is a pure freesyle boot, not really for me either.
I really liked the flex pattern of the lo-fi though I would rate them around a 6-7 out of 10 and it seems like it would be able to keep its flex for a long time due to the quality of construction.
On salomons site the dialogue is rated the same in support-level so it probably is very close to the lo-fi.

I would also need a wide model so keep that in mind when reading my comments they didnt have any wide ones so I couldnt get a proper fit out of these. Too bad they dont do a wide model of the lo-fi :-(
I really like the lacing system with boa and traditional lace combined.
It really helps to get your heel down although all salomon boots had excellent heel hold.
On the other hand the salomons (non-wides) are all pretty narrow so that helps woth heel hold alot and idk if this is still true for the wide models


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

fzst said:


> Would be interested in this too. Its very hard to find any information about salomon boots.
> 
> In the store nearby they had the hifi the lofi and the malamute.
> 
> ...


For me, boas seems to tighten the wrong areas. 

Who knew I had E wide feet. 
I hope my local shop has some Solomon wide boots for me to try on. 



2by2handsofblue


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> For me, boas seems to tighten the wrong areas.
> 
> Who knew I had E wide feet.
> I hope my local shop has some Solomon wide boots for me to try on.
> ...


Yes, thats why the lo-fi`s system is so great you get a traditional lacing system which i really like for the adjustment capability but an additional boa which just tightens the ankle area for increased heel hold, great system for my thin ankles.

Yes me too I had no idear and thats why I always bought one full size too big all these years:facepalm1:
But I guess i have to wait till the start of next season since I cant find any salomon wide boots even online :-(


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

fzst said:


> Yes, thats why the lo-fi`s system is so great you get a traditional lacing system which i really like for the adjustment capability but an additional boa which just tightens the ankle area for increased heel hold, great system for my thin ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't go a size bigger. Bottom of my feet gets too tender because of too much movement. Plus it doesn't help going too big. Even going half size bigger is not good. 
I hope going wide and sticking to my true size will eliminate some of the issues I have. 
They do sell Solomon wide. I saw a couple of pairs on evo.com

2by2handsofblue


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I can't go a size bigger. Bottom of my feet gets too tender because of too much movement. Plus it doesn't help going too big. Even going half size bigger is not good.
> I hope going wide and sticking to my true size will eliminate some of the issues I have.
> They do sell Solomon wide. I saw a couple of pairs on evo.com
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


So your current boots are just too big?
Did you measure your feet? What is your size? Are you certain that you need a wide boot?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

fzst said:


> So your current boots are just too big?
> 
> Did you measure your feet? What is your size? Are you certain that you need a wide boot?[/quote @Wiredsport helped me out.
> 
> ...


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> fzst said:
> 
> 
> > So your current boots are just too big?
> ...


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Hate to bring up an old thread. But for my type of feet size these 2 were suggested in buying.
> I'm 25.4 CM length or 7.5 inch and 9.8 CM or about 3.9 inch width.
> On the mondo scale I'm considered a E wide.
> 
> ...


I'm also looking for the recommended Salomon Dialogue wide, US 7.5 Below are my measurements (almost identical to yours). Have you found boots you like?

Right ft length 9 15/16" = 25.24 cm
Left ft length 9 7/8" = 25.1 cm
Right width 3 13/16" = 3.8 inches
Left width 3 13/16 = 3.8 inches

Mondo 252/3
US 7.5 
Thanks


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Dts said:


> I'm also looking for the recommended Salomon Dialogue wide, US 7.5 Below are my measurements (almost identical to yours). Have you found boots you like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and I are the same. 
Have u tried them out? 
I got my DC scendent boots and was able to use last week. 
Unfortunately not as bad as my 32 sessions, but this time my pinky toes are uncomfortable. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> You and I are the same.
> Have u tried them out?
> I got my DC scendent boots and was able to use last week.
> Unfortunately not as bad as my 32 sessions, but this time my pinky toes are uncomfortable.
> ...


Unfortunately I don't live anywhere near a spot to try boots on (central Illinois). 
Would like to try out the Dialogue wide in 7.5 but can't find stock anyplace online...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dts said:


> Unfortunately I don't live anywhere near a spot to try boots on (central Illinois).
> 
> Would like to try out the Dialogue wide in 7.5 but can't find stock anyplace online...


I think I remembered seeing the Salomon Synapse Wide last year's model in 7.5 on Evo or Backcountry. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I think I remembered seeing the Salomon Synapse Wide last year's model in 7.5 on Evo or Backcountry.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw that, I've been wary of that model as the reviews indicate it is quite a bit stiffer than the Dialogue. I'm a complete beginner and most of what I read suggests going with a flexible boot for learning. I'll keep it in mind for sure though. As others have said the stiffness can be quite subjective.
Best


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dts said:


> Yeah I saw that, I've been wary of that model as the reviews indicate it is quite a bit stiffer than the Dialogue. I'm a complete beginner and most of what I read suggests going with a flexible boot for learning. I'll keep it in mind for sure though. As others have said the stiffness can be quite subjective.
> Best


I don't think you necessarily need to get a soft boot just because you're a beginner. Just need to be more careful with your movements with the stiffer boot.

I had the Burton Ruler and quickly found it getting way too soft. Heard the Salomons soften pretty quickly too.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Dts said:


> Yeah I saw that, I've been wary of that model as the reviews indicate it is quite a bit stiffer than the Dialogue. I'm a complete beginner and most of what I read suggests going with a flexible boot for learning. I'll keep it in mind for sure though. As others have said the stiffness can be quite subjective.
> 
> Best


Go with with a stiffer boot. That way u don't have to upgrade to a stiffer boot

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Go with with a stiffer boot. That way u don't have to upgrade to a stiffer boot
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


 I ended up buying the Salomon Dialogue a couple of weeks ago. I'm new at this and still a lot to learn, will be interesting to see how these work out for me.
Thanks


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Dts said:


> I ended up buying the Salomon Dialogue a couple of weeks ago. I'm new at this and still a lot to learn, will be interesting to see how these work out for me.
> 
> Thanks


So how does it fit? Especially using the mondo scale? 


2by2handsofblue


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> So how does it fit? Especially using the mondo scale?
> 2by2handsofblue


 They seem to fit very well, so good in fact that once I put them on I didn't think about them afterwards. I picked up new insoles (Superfeet RedHot was all the shop had) and had them heat molded before I wore them. I rode two days on them at Powder Mountain Utah which was way over my head, but managed some good runs before my legs and knees gave out.
At one point I read the trail map wrong and took a one way trip on a green run, which required me to walk about 1/2 mile back to the lift. Again I found the boots to be really comfortable. My mondo number was in the 252/253 range. I bought US 7.5 (Mondo 255 boots, Salomon Dialogue Wide). I think the sizing is spot on, because although the boots fit very tight, I do have a slight bit of room for my toes that may increase as they pack out.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Dts said:


> They seem to fit very well, so good in fact that once I put them on I didn't think about them afterwards. I picked up new insoles (Superfeet RedHot was all the shop had) and had them heat molded before I wore them. I rode two days on them at Powder Mountain Utah which was way over my head, but managed some good runs before my legs and knees gave out.
> 
> At one point I read the trail map wrong and took a one way trip on a green run, which required me to walk about 1/2 mile back to the lift. Again I found the boots to be really comfortable. My mondo number was in the 252/253 range. I bought US 7.5 (Mondo 255 boots, Salomon Dialogue Wide). I think the sizing is spot on, because although the boots fit very tight, I do have a slight bit of room for my toes that may increase as they pack out.


That's interesting. I have the same size feet as u on the mondo scale E wide 
Generally I've been wearing size 9 for snowboard boots. But for obvious reasons they were always on the uncomfortable side due to the fact I guess I had wide feet. And being 7.5 on the mondo scale was suprsing. 
I got a DC scendent boots. And the funny thing is my pinky toes get pretty sore at the end of day of riding . 

I'll have to wait til next season or so to buy some E wide boots. I wished more companies made E wide snowboard boots. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

2by2handsofblue said:


> That's interesting. I have the same size feet as u on the mondo scale E wide
> Generally I've been wearing size 9 for snowboard boots. But for obvious reasons they were always on the uncomfortable side due to the fact I guess I had wide feet. And being 7.5 on the Mondo scale was suprsing.
> I got a DC scendent boots. And the funny thing is my pinky toes get pretty sore at the end of day of riding .
> 
> ...


 I had been renting boots in the 9 range also which still hurt my feet. Luckily I found this forum, and in particular the boot section. I posted up my dimensions and @Wiredsport suggested the Salomon wide in US 7.5. I was a bit skeptical on the size, as I've not fit into an 8 much less something smaller. As Wiredsport indicated I'm right between a 7 and 7.5 on the Mondo scale, so in fact the US 7.5 are technically a tad big. And this has been my experience so far, I have found they fit really well/comfortable. Here's my initial thread. Tremendous thanks to @Wiredsport, I bought the boots online and they are a perfect fit so far.
https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-176.html


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Dts said:


> I had been renting boots in the 9 range also which still hurt my feet. Luckily I found this forum, and in particular the boot section. I posted up my dimensions and @Wiredsport suggested the Salomon wide in US 7.5. I was a bit skeptical on the size, as I've not fit into an 8 much less something smaller. As Wiredsport indicated I'm right between a 7 and 7.5 on the Mondo scale, so in fact the US 7.5 are technically a tad big. And this has been my experience so far, I have found they fit really well/comfortable. Here's my initial thread. Tremendous thanks to @Wiredsport, I bought the boots online and they are a perfect fit so far.
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-176.html[/quote @Wiredsport also helped and suggested the brand and size. I really surprised that I was a 7.5. But wiredsport did mention that sneaker size vs snowboard boots are not the same.
> 
> Glad the boots are working out for u. I'm hoping this will solve my boot fit issues in the next season.
> ...


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Any updates from you guys that had Wiredsport's help and realized you've been sizing up all these years because you had a wide foot? I'm a 26.5/US8.5 in mondo with a E width. I've been wearing 9.5's forever and always had issues.

Did anyone try the K2 Maysis Wide, Salomon Dialogue (boa and speed lace), Snyapse, and Hi-Fi wides and compared? I ordered the ones that I could from last season stock (that can be returned) and will not be able to try the K2 Maysis or Salomon Hi-Fi until the 2020 stock comes to the shops.

Any advice or what you ended up finding would be great! I'd prefer a mid/midstiff boot over a soft so I'm leaning towards the Synapse if they fit well. 

Thanks!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've got a pair of Synapse wides, can't give any feedback on them yet, but they seem sufficiently stiff for my tastes. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

jsil said:


> Any updates from you guys that had Wiredsport's help and realized you've been sizing up all these years because you had a wide foot? I'm a 26.5/US8.5 in mondo with a E width. I've been wearing 9.5's forever and always had issues.
> 
> Did anyone try the K2 Maysis Wide, Salomon Dialogue (boa and speed lace), Snyapse, and Hi-Fi wides and compared? I ordered the ones that I could from last season stock (that can be returned) and will not be able to try the K2 Maysis or Salomon Hi-Fi until the 2020 stock comes to the shops.
> 
> ...


I picked up the Salomon Dialogue wide BOA, have about 7 days on them. They fit really well, though now can see why others suggested the Synapse for the increased stiffness. They are doing fine so far.


----------



## Scocherry (Feb 11, 2020)

Kenai said:


> I'm not sure what kind of boot the Imperials are but the Synapse are fairly stiff and the Rulers are quite soft. The Rulers are slightly wider, perhaps very slightly shorter for the same size. They both use a speed lace system.
> 
> I had them both at home and tried them on repeatedly side by side. (Feet measure 243mm long and 94mm wide or so from my memory.) Coming from a stiffer boot I was definitely not happy with the Rulers and went with the Synapse. I could probably fit a half size smaller, but they don't make a Synapse that small. In the 12 or so days I've had in this crappy season the boots have only packed out a little bit.
> 
> Edit: sorry, I wasn't paying much attention because the wide boot discussion is usually the Synapse v. Ruler. I did not try on the Dialogues because I knew I wanted the stiffer of the two between the Salomons. I would expect the Dialogue to be similar to the Ruler, but can't speak from experience.


Hi @Kenai 
So sorry to jump on a four year old post ? but I've been through the foot measuring process with Wiredsports and my feet are pretty much exactly the same dimensions as yours and he's recommend either the Salomon Synapse or Dialogue boots. I'm coming from an oversized 32 Lashed but wanting something a bit stiffer. How have you got on with your Synapse and what size did you get - I'm assuming a 25.0? You also said the Rulers fitted you OK but aren't they a standard fit so did you go up a size?

Sorry for all the questions but I'd really appreciate any guidance in getting the right boots and banishing foot pain for good!


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Dts said:


> I picked up the Salomon Dialogue wide BOA, have about 7 days on them. They fit really well, though now can see why others suggested the Synapse for the increased stiffness. They are doing fine so far.


Hey dts, sorry for the super late bump but i too have been suggested by wiredsport some dialogue wides but a size 8. Were you ever experiencing instep pain in other boots? Im currently in some dc double boas and i typically have foot pain by the end of a mid to long run. It might have to do w my size E foot being compressed by the boot. ): dont really know where to go from at this point im really thinking of going into a step on system because i fear that even with wide boots, the strap on system will still cause me foot pain.


----------



## Scocherry (Feb 11, 2020)

RMx400 said:


> Hey dts, sorry for the super late bump but i too have been suggested by wiredsport some dialogue wides but a size 8. Were you ever experiencing instep pain in other boots? Im currently in some dc double boas and i typically have foot pain by the end of a mid to long run. It might have to do w my size E foot being compressed by the boot. ): dont really know where to go from at this point im really thinking of going into a step on system because i fear that even with wide boots, the strap on system will still cause me foot pain.


Hey Dood
I found some Wide Hi-Fi's online and only managed one week in them due to COVID but really happy with them. I went down a full size smaller than usual and they are comfy as. Any footpain is from my bad boarding and not the boots lol. I thought about step-ons but apparently the contact points are just where our feet are widest so if anything they'll be more uncomfortable. Trust the process, @Wiredsport knows his shit!


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Scocherry said:


> Hey Dood
> I found some Wide Hi-Fi's online and only managed one week in them due to COVID but really happy with them. I went down a full size smaller than usual and they are comfy as. Any footpain is from my bad boarding and not the boots lol. I thought about step-ons but apparently the contact points are just where our feet are widest so if anything they'll be more uncomfortable. Trust the process, @Wiredsport knows his shit!



Yeah they have some dialogue wides double boa on sale. Im kinda scared that ill still have the same pain regardless though. I get this cramping feel mid foot.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

RMx400 said:


> Hey dts, sorry for the super late bump but i too have been suggested by wiredsport some dialogue wides but a size 8. Were you ever experiencing instep pain in other boots? Im currently in some dc double boas and i typically have foot pain by the end of a mid to long run. It might have to do w my size E foot being compressed by the boot. ): dont really know where to go from at this point im really thinking of going into a step on system because i fear that even with wide boots, the strap on system will still cause me foot pain.





RMx400 said:


> Hey dts, sorry for the super late bump but i too have been suggested by wiredsport some dialogue wides but a size 8. Were you ever experiencing instep pain in other boots? Im currently in some dc double boas and i typically have foot pain by the end of a mid to long run. It might have to do w my size E foot being compressed by the boot. ): dont really know where to go from at this point im really thinking of going into a step on system because i fear that even with wide boots, the strap on system will still cause me foot pain.


I may not be the best to judge, I'm new to this nonsense . Starting out two years ago I was renting my equipment including boots. I did about 7 days on various rental boots, my feet were always unhappy and I was typically renting a sized 9 boot. Thankfully I found this site and thread. Wiredsport suggested based on my measurements either the Salomon dialogue or Synapse in wide at 7.5 US. I reluctantly (not really believing I could fit in a 7.5) picked up a pair of the Dialogue wide BOA in 7.5 US after searching online for what seemed forever. No shops anywhere near my home. I couldn't be happier with the fit, I have about 15 days on the boots riding in Utah and Colorado. I've not had any discomfort at all, riding, walking and lounging long days. As others say, trust WiredSport, he knows his stuff! Good luck, hope we can get back on the mountains this year..


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Dts said:


> I may not be the best to judge, I'm new to this nonsense . Starting out two years ago I was renting my equipment including boots. I did about 7 days on various rental boots, my feet were always unhappy and I was typically renting a sized 9 boot. Thankfully I found this site and thread. Wiredsport suggested based on my measurements either the Salomon dialogue or Synapse in wide at 7.5 US. I reluctantly (not really believing I could fit in a 7.5) picked up a pair of the Dialogue wide BOA in 7.5 US after searching online for what seemed forever. No shops anywhere near my home. I couldn't be happier with the fit, I have about 15 days on the boots riding in Utah and Colorado. I've not had any discomfort at all, riding, walking and lounging long days. As others say, trust WiredSport, he knows his stuff! Good luck, hope we can get back on the mountains this year..



Honestly im sure wiredsport knows what hes saying but after riding ive always felt like the strap ons sort of crunched my feet when being on toe side for too long causing me to have this cramping feel. I really wanna wait first to try some step ons in store first but damn, theres a nice deal on some dialogue wides in my size rn. Soooo tempting


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The pain and fatigue is usually from the boot, and probably not the bindings. Boots that are too large or ill fitting require you to over tighten the boot laces and binding straps. With properly fitting boots, I don't even really notice my binding straps unless they're too tight. You just don't need to crank down on them, and so the pressure point is gone. Some bindings do put more pressure on your instep than others like Rome with the pivot mount. 

Properly fitting boots are really just the first step too. If you've got hotspot problems, a good boot fitting goes a long way. Angry snowboarder's BootFit 101 is a gem. There's even a segment on relieving instep pressure. 

Step-ons are still really limited in boot options. K2 jumped into the game as well, but I think that's probably going to be the extent of it. Until Burton expands on the line, step-ons definitely won't work for everyone. It's folly to choose binding style over bootfit.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

WigMar said:


> The pain and fatigue is usually from the boot, and probably not the bindings. Boots that are too large or ill fitting require you to over tighten the boot laces and binding straps. With properly fitting boots, I don't even really notice my binding straps unless they're too tight. You just don't need to crank down on them, and so the pressure point is gone. Some bindings do put more pressure on your instep than others like Rome with the pivot mount.
> 
> Properly fitting boots are really just the first step too. If you've got hotspot problems, a good boot fitting goes a long way. Angry snowboarder's BootFit 101 is a gem. There's even a segment on relieving instep pressure.
> 
> Step-ons are still really limited in boot options. K2 jumped into the game as well, but I think that's probably going to be the extent of it. Until Burton expands on the line, step-ons definitely won't work for everyone. It's folly to choose binding style over bootfit.


Yeah understandable. Im not completely blaming mystraps as i wouldnt doubt its probably just my foot not working with the past 2 boot styles ive tried. I really just want some step-ons haha. It would just absolutely suck to buy step ons and have the same issue which are likely to happen i suppose if my foot isnt fit for any options by burtons. Im definitely going to give salomon wides a shot though.

Aren't the pivot mounts supposed to help? Was actually thinking of selling my union stratas/forces and going for Romes as being able to change the angle of how the strap sits on the midfoot could make a difference...right?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, I was trying to say that the pivot mount that Rome uses helps. I was going to go that route awhile ago, but my new boots solved my problems. I haven't even been using padded straps lately, mostly just molded ones. After having foot pain at the end of every run ever, it's pretty sweet to go a whole day without complaints. You'll be able to solve it if you keep at it. It's totally worth going down the rabbit hole.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

RMx400 said:


> Yeah understandable. Im not completely blaming mystraps as i wouldnt doubt its probably just my foot not working with the past 2 boot styles ive tried. I really just want some step-ons haha. It would just absolutely suck to buy step ons and have the same issue which are likely to happen i suppose if my foot isnt fit for any options by burtons. Im definitely going to give salomon wides a shot though.





WigMar said:


> Yes, I was trying to say that the pivot mount that Rome uses helps. I was going to go that route awhile ago, but my new boots solved my problems. I haven't even been using padded straps lately, mostly just molded ones. After having foot pain at the end of every run ever, it's pretty sweet to go a whole day without complaints. You'll be able to solve it if you keep at it. It's totally worth going down the rabbit hole.


So you were experiencing foot pain aswell. Im really praying that these boots are “the one”.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> I've got a pair of Synapse wides, can't give any feedback on them yet, but they seem sufficiently stiff for my tastes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


To follow up, the Synapse are plenty stiff. Overall, I like them, toe box is night and day from all of the non-wide boots I've worn and is a game changer. My only complain is the accompanying, very wide heel area. Had to add a shit load of foam to keep my heels from sliding around, but like I said, overall I'm very happy with them.

My last gasp at a better fitting boot out of the box is soon K2 Maysis wides. Just got them the other day, so have only tried them on at the house, but they feel really promising. Same wide open toe box as the Synapse, but the heel is narrower, and one of the BOAs cinches down right across the front of the ankle, holding it down even better. Super stoked to try these out as I think I might have finally found my Holy grail. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

smellysell said:


> To follow up, the Synapse are plenty stiff. Overall, I like them, toe box is night and day from all of the non-wide boots I've worn and is a game changer. My only complain is the accompanying, very wide heel area. Had to add a shit load of foam to keep my heels from sliding around, but like I said, overall I'm very happy with them.
> 
> My last gasp at a better fitting boot out of the box is soon K2 Maysis wides. Just got them the other day, so have only tried them on at the house, but they feel really promising. Same wide open toe box as the Synapse, but the heel is narrower, and one of the BOAs cinches down right across the front of the ankle, holding it down even better. Super stoked to try these out as I think I might have finally found my Holy grail.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


how are the Maysis? Are they size E width like the salomons?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

RMx400 said:


> how are the Maysis? Are they size E width like the salomons?


I think so, but it's not published anywhere. Heel is definitely narrower than the salomon, but toe box seems the same. Have to wait for winter to ride them at this point though, so can't give more than initial experience. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

smellysell said:


> I think so, but it's not published anywhere. Heel is definitely narrower than the salomon, but toe box seems the same. Have to wait for winter to ride them at this point though, so can't give more than initial experience.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah im in the same boat as you. So tempting to buy some boots right now. Was recommended dialogue wides as well. Im hoping one of these will save my feet! Have you looked into Ride Lasso wides? Bums me out that companies dont put the width size on their wide boots.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

RMx400 said:


> Yeah im in the same boat as you. So tempting to buy some boots right now. Was recommended dialogue wides as well. Im hoping one of these will save my feet!


Salomon were a game changer for my toes, but heel was too loose. Good deals to be had on the K2 right now, depending on size. They feel super comfy, and love that one of the BOAs goes right across the front of your able, should totally lock my heel in. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Salomon were a game changer for my toes, but heel was too loose. Good deals to be had on the K2 right now, depending on size. They feel super comfy, and love that one of the BOAs goes right across the front of your able, should totally lock my heel in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


yeah i actually remember trying them on at the store, and not being impressed because they felt sort of loose and unfortunately pulled the trigger on some DC control Boas because the boot fitter said DC's are generally for "wider feet". Probably felt the same issue as you as i have very small ankles. Will definitely give these Maysis a shot! Thanks brotha!


----------

